# North texas vintage bmx show - oct. 29, 2011



## Daddy-O (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Daddy-O (Aug 18, 2011)

Flyer update...


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 19, 2011)

New sponsors added to the event flyer!


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds like it may be a star studded event.

Just heard that Woody Itson, Tim Judge, Cash Matthews, Todd Slavik...and of course, Don Johle will be in attendance.


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's the slideshow from today's event...

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m130/ratrodbikes/BMXtravaganza2011/1600/?albumview=slideshow


----------

